# Greetings from Texas



## texianbiker (Dec 15, 2011)

I am the proud owner of a 1960 model Rhodes Ranger 29 production number number 14. The boat is a long keel drawing 3' 10" and lives on a lake in Texas where drought presently has the lakes way low. It is a sound boat and a decent sailer but is cosmetically challenged and I am refurbishing a buck at a time. In that vein I'll be looking forward to picking at the brains of this forum.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Well you need to get into EBay for parts ! I have been working & sailing my Cal 28 flattop. 1967 And unless your a shopper & a swapper, sailing is out of my realm. Good luck! --Dale


----------

